# okay quick question



## michelie0 (Aug 21, 2008)

I passed the nremt a few monthes ago and now I am about to get a job but they are asking for a emt card. Do I have to sign up with my county for an emt card even though I am nationally registered?
also They didnt really give me anything back after passing the nremt except for a emt patch (which anyone can buy anywhere). Do I have to order a certificate or is there someway that my employer could find out?


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 21, 2008)

You will need to be a card carrying EMT in the state in which you work. In some states this requirement is met by passing the NREMT. In others a separate credentialling process is required.


----------



## michelie0 (Aug 21, 2008)

cool. I just ordered a card on the mrent website I think itll be okay.


----------



## John E (Aug 21, 2008)

*hmmm....*

you should have received a printed card in the mail after you passed your NREMT test. You'll probably have to provide a copy of that to whatever licensing agency handles EMS licensing in your area.

John E


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 21, 2008)

michelie0 said:


> cool. I just ordered a card on the mrent website I think itll be okay.



You should have received a letter of congratulations, a wallet card, certificate, and patch all in one in packet. 

R/r 911


----------



## Sapphyre (Aug 22, 2008)

I see you're in California.  Yes, you need a county EMT card.  National Registry qualifies you to apply to the county.  There's fees involved.  Google your county and EMS to figure out where you have to go and what you have to do.


----------



## MattCA (Aug 22, 2008)

In San Diego you take you NREMT Card and I think certificate of NREMT and of the class, a live scan, CPR card and ID to the county EMS office and they charge you $17 then you get your county card from what I know. Im surprised they haven't checked it yet.


----------

